# A Kid Pulls Out His Own Tooth…With A Rocket



## Black Phantom (Aug 24, 2010)

WTF? This father should have his head examined. The poor kid... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPhRiaNW4UQ


----------



## drjeff (Aug 24, 2010)

Hmmm,  I'm getting some ideas from that one!  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 24, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Hmmm,  I'm getting some ideas from that one!  :lol:



do you think the tooth was already out? it doesn't appear so.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 24, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> do you think the tooth was already out? it doesn't appear so.



That baby tooth, while still technically in his mouth, would have likely been lost within the next couple of days.  When they get like that, there's not much more than a tiny piece of gum tissue holding them in.

I give the kid credit though for having the stones to push the launch button, you could see him giving that some thought just before launch


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 24, 2010)

The father thougth far enough ahead to lay out the floss nicely, but then still had it going under the kid's hands. I'm thinking he got a little rope burn on his left hand- right about 1:14 he checks it, and holds it out like it hurts. 

There's a second in there right after the tooth popped out that the kid can't decide whether to laugh, cry, or crap himself.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 24, 2010)

that kid should be wearing a helmet!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 24, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> There's a second in there right after the tooth popped out that the kid can't decide whether to laugh, cry, or crap himself.



I see that same look on kids 75% of the time after I pop a baby tooth out on them


----------



## 2knees (Aug 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> that kid should be wearing a helmet!




:lol:

Gary for President!


----------



## 2knees (Aug 24, 2010)

on another note, i just watched that.

anyone else find that very disturbing and creepy?


----------



## mondeo (Aug 24, 2010)

Full of win. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 25, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> that kid should be wearing a helmet!



:lol:

Hopefully, he wasn't in NJ....at a ski area....


----------



## drjeff (Aug 25, 2010)

2knees said:


> on another note, i just watched that.
> 
> anyone else find that very disturbing and creepy?



As someone who gets to hear a multitude of "theories" about how a parent may help a child pull put a baby tooth (most of the "theories" are jokes, but some are actually attempted) suprisingly enough this one I give about a 6 out of 10 on the wackiness/creepiness scale.

I do give the father credit for having the wherewithall to atleast use a good 20+ feet of what looks to be dental floss/tape between the rocket and the kids tooth.  If this was just done on a whim, my guess is that kid would have only been a few feet from the rocket.  

Most of the really "creepy" ones that I get to hear (the kind that between the idea and the general impression of the parent that I get makes me actually think for a moment about calling the Department of Children and Families to report them  ) starts off with the parent wanting to either tie or duct tape their kid to something before attaching the tooth to a larger, generally gas powered vehicle to try and pull the tooth out    )


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 25, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Most of the really "creepy" ones that I get to hear (the kind that between the idea and the general impression of the parent that I get makes me actually think for a moment about calling the Department of Children and Families to report them  ) starts off with the parent wanting to either tie or duct tape their kid to something before attaching the tooth to a larger, generally *gas powered vehicle* to try and pull the tooth out    )



You have to be kidding.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 25, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> You have to be kidding.



Right, becasue the gas powered vehicle part of that is the most disturbing. I'd say duct taping a kid to a solid object is a little weirder. If you think the pull is going to be that strong, maybe you shoudl rethink yanking that particular tooth just yet...

Of course, depending on the kid, duct tape may not be a bad idea, in general.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 25, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> You have to be kidding.



Unfortunately I'm not.  I've heard everything from hooking a kids tooth upto a boat, water skiing style, to a dump truck,  many motorcycles and lawn tractors, cars, etc, etc.  Like I said,  with *most* parents I know they're joking,  but there are a few where just in their mannerisms, etc part of me thinks that there is some seriousness to their statement


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 25, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Right, becasue the gas powered vehicle part of that is the most disturbing. I'd say duct taping a kid to a solid object is a little weirder. If you think the pull is going to be that strong, maybe you shoudl rethink yanking that particular tooth just yet...
> 
> Of course, depending on the kid, duct tape may not be a bad idea, in general.



Sorry I missed that. I was thinking more about CO poisoning.  

I have yet to duct tape anybody...:uzi:


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 25, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Right, becasue the gas powered vehicle part of that is the most disturbing. I'd say duct taping a kid to a solid object is a little weirder. If you think the pull is going to be that strong, maybe you shoudl rethink yanking that particular tooth just yet...
> 
> Of course, depending on the kid, duct tape may not be a bad idea, in general.



Perhaps I am just old school

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80514751/


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 25, 2010)

That's so great!!


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 25, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Perhaps I am just old school
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80514751/



nice of you to share your home videos with us


----------



## drjeff (Aug 25, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Perhaps I am just old school
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80514751/



Nice!  In my professional opinion though, the tooth that he yanked out old school would have been pretty darn close to as loose as the baby tooth the kid took care of with the rocket (I'll spare everyone the gross details that provide the clues  uke:    )  So I still gotta give the kid the edge   :lol:


----------

